# Sebago shoes



## oasis (Aug 7, 2007)

What is the history of this shoe company, i.e. made in USA, are these the real preppy shoes (boatshoes, loafers)?


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

oasis said:


> What is the history of this shoe company, i.e. made in USA, are these the real preppy shoes (boatshoes, loafers)?


Back in the 1960's, I would always wear the Sebago dark brown "Beef Roll" loafer which I felt was very comfortable as compared to the Bass Weejun.

Here is their site: https://www.sebago.com/Home.aspx

It should probably answer 90% of your questions.


----------



## paper clip (May 15, 2006)

Formerly Made in USA, but IMO, if you're buying out of country loafers, these are not bad to get. LOTS of new ones on ebay. I may pull the trigger on a pair of the beef roll loafers this week - $50 BIN. I have also seen them at DSW (if you have those near you) for $95.


----------



## LonelyAreTheBrave (Dec 2, 2006)

*Sebago*

I first encountered Sebago shoes back in 1992 while in college. I was looking for a pair of cordovan colored loafers and I ended purchasing a pair from LL Bean. I really liked them, made in USA, comfortable, good quality and construction. However, that was in 1992 and I have not had a pair since then. Lately I have been wearing Allen Edmonds mainly due to the high reviews here on the forum.


----------



## oasis (Aug 7, 2007)

What loafers that are made in the USA?


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

On the boat shoe front, I have long preferred Sebago to Sperry. Built more sturdily. And yes, they have a long history and good dock cred.


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

oasis said:


> What loafers that are made in the USA?


Alden, AE, Russell, Quoddy


----------



## anselmo1 (Dec 22, 2006)

LonelyAreTheBrave said:


> I first encountered Sebago shoes back in 1992 while in college. I was looking for a pair of cordovan colored loafers and I ended purchasing a pair from LL Bean. I really liked them, made in USA, comfortable, good quality and construction. However, that was in 1992 and I have not had a pair since then. Lately I have been wearing Allen Edmonds mainly due to the high reviews here on the forum.


All the loafers that LL Bean sells under their name are all made in Brazil now.


----------



## wolfhound986 (Jun 30, 2007)

I believe these are made by Sebago for L.L. Bean in the Dominican Republic now, used to be made in USA until Sebago ceased US production around '02 (?).

Beefroll penny loafers, looks just like the Sebago Classic:


And these kiltie tassel loafers as well:


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

I have ordered these and should be receiving them next week. I tried them on in another color and really like them. Not sure if I'll prefer them to my USA Weejuns, but we'll see.

I also have an older pair of their USA made Docksides boat shoes and the leather and construction are fantastic. Though much superior in these ways to today's Sperry, I still love the classic TopSiders...

TT:teacha:


----------



## Harris (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that Ricchard's on Nassau maintains a healthy stock of Sebago shoes. The Sebago II--very Ivy League, eh? 

Very dumb of me, but I do like the look of the burgundy/cordovan brush off leather. Corrected grain, I know. But still. I suppose the Alden H410 qualifies as a luxe version (wait; is there such a thing?)--beefroll to boot. I've said it before and I'll say--well, write--it again: If Alden made the LHS w/ the H410 leather, I'd be ear-to-ear smiley-happy. Can you imagine paired with that Cheeveresque herringbone sack that Brownshoe found at Press?

Toodles, 
H.


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Harris said:


> I'm pretty sure that Ricchard's on Nassau maintains a healthy stock of Sebago shoes. The Sebago II--very Ivy League, eh?


How big a deal is the leather liner on the Cayman II's? I've often thought of trying them out but that feature has been the deal breaker.

Thoughts?

TT:teacha:


----------

